# Kaden: going for the gold



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wishing you and Kaden the best. (fingers crossed). Let us know!
_


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

I just want to wish you good luck.....we're all counting on you.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Best of Luck!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

the last show I actually made it to with him was in march, and actually had a handler say" oh you here to make the major?" 

I wanted to run away and cry right then LOL 

Im hoping it goes decently, even if we dont place i just want to not fall down, or have him decide that its a great day to bounce up and down or pee on someone or something terrible like that


----------

